# SAVE THE DATE June 13th, CT, Wethersfield Bicycle Festival, Show, and Swap Meet (TENTATIVE based on safety.)



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello All,

I hope we can do this, and do this safely this year.

I know I've been missing everyone at the swaps, but we needed to do what needed to be done. I know we've sadly lost some folks from the regional swaps crowd too, but thankfully not because of them as just about everyone put them on hold for the duration. Looking ahead to June, we might be able to have our (up until last year) annual swap meet, but only if all the moving pieces align and it is safe to do so. So *IF* it's a go this year, it will be outdoor only (even if it rains a little) and a little more spaced out (though we still have plenty of outdoor space), masks will be required, and we'll need to follow any other guidelines we are told about.

If you are interested, please email tbrown@wetherfield.me and I will put you on our email group to let you know how this is proceeding as we get closer. Please put BICYCLE SHOW 2021 in the subject line.

Please help spread the word with an "*" that it is the plan until we get closer, and it might get cancelled again. We'll just have to wait for the final approval.

Either way. I do miss seeing everyone at the swaps and cautiously hope the world will be in a better place for us to swap, talk bikes, and hang out safely this Spring and Summer.

As always the funds from the seller spaces will go to the WHS Bicycle Club. Our mission is to support ALL healthy & positive bicycle related activities in our community.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 20, 2021)

No news is good news and still planning on having a great time. June 13th

Please follow on facebook for more info.








						Wethersfield Bicycle Festival, Show, and Swap Meet. JUNE 13th 8AM to Noon
					

We are planning on having our 8th Annual Wethersfield Bicycle Festival, Show, and Swap Meet celebrating all things bicycle. Will update this page as we get closer, or email tbrown@wethersfield.me to...




					fb.me
				





Please and Thank You for sharing with any other bicycle peeps in the region.


----------

